# How long do locusts live



## awalton007 (Mar 7, 2011)

How long do locusts live. ive bought some but theyre to big so i need to get smaller ones


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> How long do locusts live. ive bought some but theyre to big so i need to get smaller ones


You mean after you've bought them? I've had my first batch about 10 days (prob about 50) in assorted sizes and only 2 have died of natural causes so far. They keep better than crickets I reckon.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

awalton007 said:


> How long do locusts live. ive bought some but theyre to big so i need to get smaller ones


three to five months

or until you feed them to your reptile


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

reptolad said:


> You mean after you've bought them? I've had my first batch about 10 days (prob about 50) in assorted sizes and only 2 have died of natural causes so far. They keep better than crickets I reckon.


 have a go at breeding them not that hard very interesting plus you get lots of free food thats if you can bring yourself to offer your babies as live food just a thought get a big tank and a tub of soil keepit damp and temp up high


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

andy140365 said:


> have a go at breeding them not that hard very interesting plus you get lots of free food thats if you can bring yourself to offer your babies as live food just a thought get a big tank and a tub of soil keepit damp and temp up high


Ye, I've been thinking about doing that. How big do they get when they start breeding?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

reptolad said:


> Ye, I've been thinking about doing that. How big do they get when they start breeding?


About 2 inches. They take approx 7 weeks to get to that's size I think? A hot and dry environment is ideal. High humidity kills them pretty quick!


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> About 2 inches. They take approx 7 weeks to get to that's size I think? A hot and dry environment is ideal. High humidity kills them pretty quick!


Righto, I've been hanging onto the larger ones just in case I decide to breed them. They're around 35mm now


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

reptolad said:


> Righto, I've been hanging onto the larger ones just in case I decide to breed them. They're around 35mm now


Do they have full grown wings yet?


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

awalton007 said:


> How long do locusts live. ive bought some but theyre to big so i need to get smaller ones


If you buy yourself some thongs you can play tug of war with your rep if they're too big :2thumb:


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Do they have full grown wings yet?


Not yet, but they're really chunky and s**t like nobodies business lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

reptolad said:


> Not yet, but they're really chunky and s**t like nobodies business lol


Shouldn't be far off adulthood then : )


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

reptolad said:


> Righto, I've been hanging onto the larger ones just in case I decide to breed them. They're around 35mm now


i use a exo terra large one and a ice cream tub with soil in once they been laying a week or so i put the tubwith the soil in into a rub with a pair of tights over the top to stop escapees in the same exo terra then put a fresh ice cream tub of soil in leave the one in the rub for approx 10 to 15 days then swap over again by the way male and female easy the male rear end resembles the rear of a boat compared to the females digging utensil fantastic to watch it all and when you first see your babies :flrt: lol not an expert by any means but if you get stuck i may be able to help


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

andy140365 said:


> i use a exo terra large one and a ice cream tub with soil in once they been laying a week or so i put the tubwith the soil in into a rub with a pair of tights over the top to stop escapees in the same exo terra then put a fresh ice cream tub of soil in leave the one in the rub for approx 10 to 15 days then swap over again by the way male and female easy the male rear end resembles the rear of a boat compared to the females digging utensil fantastic to watch it all and when you first see your babies :flrt: lol not an expert by any means but if you get stuck i may be able to help


Hi, thanks, Andy. 

What size exo terra do you use? Does this house all your locusts after hatching? 

Is a rub just a big opaque plastic container, like a giant tupperware box and do you use external heat source?

Garry


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

reptolad said:


> Hi, thanks, Andy.
> 
> What size exo terra do you use? Does this house all your locusts after hatching?
> 
> ...


 i have the large est one just one i had spare,at the moment yes i keep them all together though keep the very small ones seperate till they get see able in the viv they are tiny when first hatched giant tuperware box yes and i use a heatmat under the viv on all the time with a 60 watt bulb acting as day time basking works for me


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

andy140365 said:


> i have the large est one just one i had spare,at the moment yes i keep them all together though keep the very small ones seperate till they get see able in the viv they are tiny when first hatched giant tuperware box yes and i use a heatmat under the viv on all the time with a 60 watt bulb acting as day time basking works for me


Hi again, what temps does the rub reach and have you tried breeding them at room temp? I presume they would still hatch just not as quickly.


----------



## hayes11 (Aug 8, 2012)

how long do they take till they r fully grown i buy them extra large and there about 1 and a half inches


----------

